

Ask HN: Is Heroku dead meat? Will Beanstalk rule PaaS? - taw9


======
josephlord
Why don't you post some reasons why you think that might happen?

For me as it stands I wouldn't spend the time to investigate further than a
quick glance round the website as it isn't clear exactly what the core offer
is, supported languages, database offered etc. It is implied rather than
actually stated anywhere that it is capable of serving anything other than
static sites albeit with a smart deployment system.

~~~
taw9
Oops... not enough names to go around. I am talking about AWS Elastic
Beanstalk.

------
taw9
Note: This is in regard to AWS Elastic Beanstalk, not Beanstalk for version
control.

